# Need help extracting Gold from ore using Aqua Regia



## MountainDew (Feb 9, 2012)

I am in need of help finding a refinery that uses Aqua Regia that can extract Gold Powder (Gold Chloride) from high-grade ore concentrates (clay and vermiculite). Location preferred to be in South East Asia. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 10, 2012)

Extraction by AR is not a great idea. 

Harold


----------



## Dr. Poe (Feb 10, 2012)

MountainDew said:


> I am in need of help finding a refinery that uses Aqua Regia that can extract Gold Powder (Gold Chloride) from high-grade ore concentrates (clay and vermiculite). Location preferred to be in South East Asia. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Extracting gold with aqua regia from a high grade concentrate from clay and vermiculite? First let me warn you that vermiculite is an asbestos ore and it's dangerous to breath the dust. Much of the coloring in vermiculite that looks like gold, isn't gold. Clay is a known sluice robber as gold sticks to it and is rolled off the sluice. If you did manage to actually create a concentrate, your best bet is to smelt it and process the dore' metal. Dr. Poe :|


----------



## nickvc (Feb 11, 2012)

Well caught Dr.Poe.
Take the good doctors advice and stay healthy.


----------



## geonorts (Feb 11, 2012)

Vermiculite is not an asbestos mineral it is a mica, however it can be associated with asbestos minerals so I suggest treating as potentially dangerous or have your ore constantly tested for asbestos.


----------



## kuma (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi all , how are tricks?
I hope all is well!



geonorts said:


> Vermiculite is not an asbestos mineral it is a mica, however it can be associated with asbestos minerals so I suggest treating as potentially dangerous or have your ore constantly tested for asbestos.



What Geonort says rings true with me , I used to work with Vermiculite in a horticultural respect and I was warned by a friend of the dangers of working with this material early on.
I eventually choose to use Perlite instead.
The physical structure of Vermiculite is supposedly similar to asbestos , giving it some similar properties and similar health risks through exposure to it through the form of airborne dust particles.
One way of getting around this is to wet down Vermiculite with a fine water mist whilst still in it's bag and before use.
I hope that makes sense! :roll: 
All the best everybody , and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## publius (Feb 11, 2012)

kuma said:


> Hi all , how are tricks?
> I hope all is well!
> 
> 
> ...


I don't usually post to correct people here. I don't have the background to be able to call myself an expert, but in this case as someone who was certified as an asbestos worker and supervisor in MD, VA and DC I can tell you that vermiculite,Zonolite(tm), and asbestos are of the same mineralogy. Treat it like asbestos and protect your lungs and those of your family. Fibers and particles can remain in the air for hours. Just ask the people of Libby Montana... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libby,_Montana

I have only posted this because there is a safety issue involved.


----------



## kuma (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi all , how arte tricks today?
I hope all is well!



publius said:


> Just ask the people of Libby Montana... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libby,_Montana



I knew that vermiculite was bad for you , but wow! :shock: 
All the best , and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## qst42know (Feb 13, 2012)

All silica (silicates) will cause lung damage. Asbestos just happens to be in the ideal form to do so.


----------



## bobinpasask (Feb 14, 2012)

Hopefully by now you have summarized ALL of what these experts are telling you. 
A reminder that Harold says forget the AR and Dr. Poe says IF you get a concentrate ... meaning you should look for a successful way that is gravity separation or otherwise to arrive at a concentrate before considering handling this product.
Geonorts is right on with the comment of "constantly" testing. I process 50 to 100 samples per month and many samples are the vermiculite which came from the Libby mine. Libby supplied vermiculite to all of Western Canada and the majority of locations to the Western USA. Currently, the companies that still sell vermiculite state in their literature (and MSDS sheets) that their product does not come from Libby. That is supposed to be a comforting thought? You will find that the Libby vermiculite contains, on average 1% to 5% Tremolite Asbestos content (with some Actinolite as well) 
Accepted levels in Our neck of the woods is 1/10 of 1% or it is classed as Asbestos.

Not knowing the location of your mine, it's still possible it will have some Asbestos. Kuma's suggestion of wetting it down would be normal for most gravity separation setups but you still have to handle it dry before you get it to water.
Even after the wet process, please don't forget that the wet byproduct will dry out. Be aware of the Asbestos potential at all times. And remember the wife and kids don't have any say in our stupid mistakes.
Take care


----------

